# "Attention Blooming Lotus"



## RRouuselot (Dec 9, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> That is extremly cool!!  I actually had a bit of a student success story myself last night, when one of my 12 yr olds who I've been working with for about 4 yrs or so, told me he went to sisters and was being bullied by this 24 yr old boyfriend of hers , and when it broke off into the face off he totally whooped his butt!! He was proud of his skill and just quietly, having seen the guy personally and noting his size back then , I got a bit of smile on myself
> 
> Gotta love a good set of techs artyon:
> 
> Blooming Lotus


   12 year old kicks 24 year olds butt in a real fight?  
 Sorry, this is another one of your tall tales I find hard to believe.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 10, 2004)

I've got to stop engaging in this type of exchange , but somehow Rouuselot, that dosen't surprise me in the least.
BL

meguanxi.  back to the original post then.


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 10, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> I've got to stop engaging in this type of exchange , but somehow Rouuselot, that dosen't surprise me in the least.
> BL
> 
> meguanxi.  back to the original post then.


   Thus far more than a few of your posts have been anything but believablefor example:

   You said you train 12 hours a day 7 days a weekuh huh 

   You said you are knowledgable in TCM yet you are unfamiliar with many basic concepts and cant even have a fundamental discussion on the subject 

   Now you claim a 12 year old student beat a 24 year old in a fight. 



   You have been banned from several other MA/ Kung Fu forums for the very same thing.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 10, 2004)

wo budong nimen budong!

This isn't the place to do this and I sincerely can't understand why you can't fathom I train like that sometimes! That 12 yr old kid is over 10 kgs heavier than me and has been training for a looong time. The adlut who he faught, was unexperienced and slower. I have put so much time into my qi and qi pricipal study ( not to mention sweat and effort) that I don't understand why you say that.  If you can't explain as opposed to rant and making sweeping statements that are based on your submisations, assumptions and uniformed judgements  ( considering you don't know me or anyone who does) then I don't care.  Budong Rouuselelot and I can't deal with this today so I'm just going to let you post as much negative feedback as you like. Go for it.

BL


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 10, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> 1) wo budong nimen budong!
> 
> This isn't the place to do this and I sincerely can't understand why you can't fathom I train like that sometimes! That 12 yr old kid is over 10 kgs heavier than me and has been training for a looong time. The adlut who he faught, was unexperienced and slower. I have put so much time into my qi and qi pricipal study ( not to mention sweat and effort) that I don't understand why you say that. If you can't explain as opposed to rant and making sweeping statements that are based on your submisations, assumptions and uniformed judgements ( considering you don't know me or anyone who does) then I don't care. Budong Rouuselelot and I can't deal with this today so
> 
> ...


 
     1)I dont understand  You (plural)  dont  understand What the heck are you trying to say?

 2)You seem to have habit of running away. If I question anything you discuss, like TCM, your training, etc..you refuse to answer, let alone discuss it. I asked you about your claim of training 12 hours a day and instead of giving any real answer you turned it around and asked me to post mine..which I did. Then when you were asked to do the same you ran away. You claimed you are an English teacher and yet you can spell correctly. Your profile says you train in Ninjutsu and yet when Don Roley asked you a question about it you balked.......Your claims are shall we say larger than life..


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 10, 2004)

Revised post: 

 1)I dont understand  You (plural)  dont  understand What the heck are you trying to say?

 2)You seem to have habit of running away. If I a question on anything you discuss, like TCM, your training, etc..you refuse to answer, let alone discuss it. I asked you about your claim of training 12 hours a day and instead of giving any real answer you turned it around and asked me to post mine..which I did. Then when you were asked to do the same you ran away. You claimed you are an English teacher and yet you *can't* spell correctly. Your profile says you train in Ninjutsu and yet when Don Roley asked you a question about it you balked.......Your claims are.... shall we say larger than life..


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 10, 2004)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> You have been banned from several other MA/ Kung Fu forums for the very same thing.


Actually, if you care to get some information about what you're talking about, it was _one _forum and the reason for my banning was unrelated to anything you mentioned, so much as personal fallout between myself and a mod over him being harrassed by pm by the BL hater contingent ( like the ones we've seen post here and threaten to kill me if I post on other forums like I'm going to be intimidated )  , a string of irrelevant distractive posts like the legacy you're helping continue here yourself and not having time to deal with it all. ( shakes head, rollseyes and leaves room).......... he was right to do it. It was fruitless to any of our progress .


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 10, 2004)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> 1)I dont understand You (plural) dont understand What the heck are you trying to say?
> 
> 2)You seem to have habit of running away. If I question anything you discuss, like TCM, your training, etc..you refuse to answer, let alone discuss it. I asked you about your claim of training 12 hours a day and instead of giving any real answer you turned it around and asked me to post mine..which I did. Then when you were asked to do the same you ran away. You claimed you are an English teacher and yet you can spell correctly. Your profile says you train in Ninjutsu and yet when Don Roley asked you a question about it you balked.......Your claims are shall we say larger than life..


Stop doing this on the boards. If you have issue we have a great pm system. Btw: chinese language lesson 101 : ninmen = you all, you and them , them, they etc.  

I don't run away, I do let dead horses sleep ( as opposed to beating them to no avail), I will answer civil questions and you didn't ask what 12 hrs a day looks like, you just claimed it was bull. I _am_ larger than life........ in private time anyway! 
Just do me a favour, open your cpu , go to the feild of training and tell me what else it says in that sentence.  I have trained ninjutsu a bit, but I'm here to learn more.  I'm claim it as no forte, that was all you and your standard projection.....hence leaving the arguement.  Not 100% convinced I was wrong, but I guess I'll get back to it after my Japan leg.

ppko: cheers. 

Let the guy have his thread ha?  

BL


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 10, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> 1)[font=&quot]      [/font]Stop doing this on the boards. If you have issue we have a great pm system.
> 
> 2)[font=&quot]      [/font]Btw: chinese language lesson 101 : ninmen = you all, you and them , them, they etc.
> 
> ...





   1)[font=&quot]      [/font]I am well aware of the PM system. I choose not to use it because I wanted to have you reply to comments you made in an open forum.and to date you have not. 

   2)[font=&quot]      [/font]Yes I am well acquainted with the language, studied it for over 7 years, 3 of which were in China, used it for over 10 years for my job. The reason I mentioned it is because you werent making any sense and I was, yet again, asking you to clarify your comment.

   3)[font=&quot]      [/font]I see. I asked you to clarify several things you posted about your training, but instead of doing so you turned it around and asked me the same question or threw out some unintelligible phrases. 

   4)[font=&quot]      [/font]As for your Ninja comments they can be found here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...03&page=1&pp=15



_I like that you gave something back nimravus, perhaps I'll just reserve my judgement . However, I am fairly sure I can find a link to support the theory that at some point close to conception, they were absolutely in a different social standing to samurai. Leave it with me and I'll post it when I have enough time to search and read through it all. I think the point in time during the ninjutsu history is likely where the discrepancy is going to lay.

  For myself, on the original question, I only studied ninjutsu last yr at a very basic lvl, but since then have travelled throughout china ( and all over the east coast of Australia prior, and Nth Island NZ prior that ( all seeking ma ) ) and have seen and sampled soo many different styles . On top of that, it's only really been through a series of discussions with maers from other styles and my research and research networking with those who know ( ie :- chinese army friends / chinese police / mag editors/ authors / ex and current title holders/ folks who've trained title holders/ shifus/ long time students/ gongfu playing chinese history majors etc etc , that I have come to realise how original and irreplacebale alot of ninjutsus techs really are comparitively. I still like my aikido ( and quietly even prefer their rolls ) but when it comes to my art of choice for grappling, I'm going with ninjutsu and I can't see my passion for it changing for a long time to come. 

  Btw : has anyone here been to Hatsumi senseis dojo in Japan and how did you find that??? If I get a taker I might take it to a new thread.

  Cheers

  Blooming Lotus_ 





   And more.



_Budwai!!! ( incorrect!!!) That is such a crock!!! In the Asias over the time when these arts were being conceived people were extremly poor and their living was directly related to their martial skills, with hopes that they would be good enough to join the armed forces and bring honour and prosperity to their families. Of course the organisations and their members grewin wealth after that!! I said it was effective . The only reason I mention my army friends, is because you'd think if anyone wants to / needs to / has to know who's using what art and some solid facts surrounding it , including politically , they are the ones!



  Btw : Is that you taking all my freakin rep points??? 

  That's okay..... have them!!! won't miss what I never had I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





( rolleyes@you ) 

  BL_ 


 There is more on the linkstart on page 2




 It would seem almost every time you post something there is someone around that has more firsthand knowledge on the subject, corrects you on it, ask you to clarify/qualify your comments and then you get defensive and cry foul and go off in a huff. 

   It gets real old. If you are going to make comments as if you have some training in said art, knowledge in said area or skill then be prepared to answer questions asking why you think so and what makes you qualified to post such comments.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 10, 2004)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> 1)I am well aware of the PM system. I choose not to use it because I wanted to have you reply to comments you made in an open forum.and to date you have not.
> .


If you this way, feel free to post a new thread "Attention Blooming Lotus" and we'll go from there. I'm not particularly interested in flame war exchange but love to exchange notes wirth anyone with similar experience or interest.  Your behaviour here is disrepectful to the inital poster. 

Blooming Lotus

Sorry for the distruption and back to the topic at hand.............


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 10, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> That is extremly cool!!  I actually had a bit of a student success story myself last night, when one of my 12 yr olds who I've been working with for about 4 yrs or so, told me he went to sisters and was being bullied by this 24 yr old boyfriend of hers , and when it broke off into the face off he totally whooped his butt!! He was proud of his skill and just quietly, having seen the guy personally and noting his size back then , I got a bit of smile on myself
> 
> Gotta love a good set of techs artyon:
> 
> Blooming Lotus


 
 When you say totally whipped his butt what exactly do you mean? 
 Was the 24 year old laying there crying? Did they take him to the hospital?


----------



## MJS (Dec 10, 2004)

One thing for sure, there certainly are alot of very knowledgeable people on this forum.  That being said, when a post is made, when certain things are claimed, etc. it can and should be expected, that people will question what is being said.  When an evasive or vauge answer is provided, of course a red flag is going to be raised, and the questions will continue.  

This thread is very similar to the Ninjutsu threads...questions being asked and no or evasive answers being provided.

Again, if someone is not interested in hearing from someone, there is an ignore feature of everyones profile.  Please feel free to use it, in addition to the PM, email features.  If you feel that you're having a problem with someone, RTM!

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 10, 2004)

*Admin Note:

Thread split off *


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 10, 2004)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> When you say totally whipped his butt what exactly do you mean?
> Was the 24 year old laying there crying? Did they take him to the hospital?


Firstly lol  ..........  I was wondering how Rouuselot had access to that type of feature.  :idunno:   ....oooohhhh  :uhyeah: 

Actually no.  The guy didn't get taken to hospital, but because we practice wude and not having street thug values, we don't fight beyond what is neccessary for defence ( and honestly I don't know how it would 've gone if we didn't conduct ourselves like this????????  but beside the point .we're only talking defence, which is the reason I teach them in the first place)  He did land enough hits to diffuse the situation, and as far as we're all concerned that is a definate win.

You may feel that unless someone is taken to hospital, it doesn't qualify, and such is your perogitive.

You wanted to ask me something else??? One by one,  please feel free to continue...........

Blooming Lotus


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 11, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> 1)[font=&quot]      [/font]Firstly lol .......... I was wondering how Rouuselot had access to that type of feature. :idunno:....oooohhhh :uhyeah:
> 
> 2)[font=&quot]      [/font]Actually no. The guy didn't get taken to hospital, but because we practice wude and not having street thug values, we don't fight beyond what is neccessary for defence ( and honestly I don't know how it would 've gone if we didn't conduct ourselves like this???????? but beside the point .we're only talking defence, which is the reason I teach them in the first place) He did land enough hits to diffuse the situation, and as far as we're all concerned that is a definate win.
> 
> ...



   1)[font=&quot]      [/font]What feature would that be?

   2)[font=&quot]      [/font]wude?? Is that supposed to be English or some other language? And I think you mean defense not defenCeand definite not definAte..but of course you are an English teacher and probably knew that already. 

   3)[font=&quot]      [/font]Now see there you go projecting again. You said he whopped his butt. Where I am from that means somebody got their *** kicked good.as in seriousnot some slap fest. 

   4)[font=&quot]      [/font]I would but your answers thus far have been basically a collection of misspelled drivel. I prefer to wait until you post more nonsense and then point out all the BS in it. 





   I would just like to add a couple of points.I am sure they have police where you are and cant imagine why you didnt call them after the first incident. Does assault or child abuse mean anything to you? ..I am sure there is something the police could have done. ..having said that, it is basically your fault the second child ( 4 year old) was attacked since you knew of the first incident and did not report it makes you guilty as well. That is if all this really happened..which I am skeptical of given your past history for expanding the truth.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 11, 2004)

No there _you_ go again with your assumptions. Who said the police weren't called??? 


Actually, to be frank I think the guy is just a bit overzealous and plays a little harder than is responsible with kids. I did just check this with the sister and what it was a spar that got out of hand. The other guy started to get serious and started hitting too hard and putting a little more force into his holds than was called for. So spotting the gap , my student broke the hold  and landed a few counters to what followed until he got on his own submission and the guy called tap. Thankfully he had enough sense to admit defeat and leave it at that. Violence in everyday life is often a factor for many ppl, and although it could be a trite example, ( and considering the incident that followed ) I am proud nonetheless.

Blooming Lotus


----------



## jibran (Dec 11, 2004)

Actually, defence is British English for defense; they are both correct.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 11, 2004)

Blooming Lotus, I am confounded with your posts.  Trying to keep track of claims of glory are dizzying for me.  Did you not post in another thread that you hold no rank?  How is it, then, that you are a teacher?

 Thanks.


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 11, 2004)

jibran said:
			
		

> Actually, defence is British English for defense; they are both correct.


 
 Thanks.


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 11, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Blooming Lotus, I am confounded with your posts.  Trying to keep track of claims of glory are dizzying for me.  Did you not post in another thread that you hold no rank?  How is it, then, that you are a teacher?
> 
> Thanks.


    You are not alone. 
 I can't keep track which art she is training in.....I am sure her explanation will just as straightforward as all the rest of her replies to questions about her training and credentials.

     Lets see thus far Blooming Lotus has claimed she is trained in the following:
   health Fitness

*Medicinethats a scary thought*

*Writing* Uh judging from your pearls of wisdom (along with the incoherent sentences, poor grammar and spelling) that you have seen fit to grace us with here I hazard to guess what its on. 

     Her martial *Arts*:
*ninjutsu..*I have read your thoughts on Ninjutsu.I think more than a few people that train Ninjutsu in Japan would disagree with you.

*Xiaolin ( tcma),..*could you narrow it down about. Oh my God! I dont believe I asked that same question again! Last time you answered you said there were too many styles and teachers to mention. 

*IMA( qigongs)*

*WC,nth&sth shaolin*

     considering Mt/mantis/bjj/more judo 
   NZmmafghtacademy,Xiaolinwushuguan( notstudywushu!) 

*Shifu shaolin discple,wushunot=shaolin!* ..what is this? Are you training to say you trained at the shaolin temple? Thats not something I would brag about. For foreigners to train there is pretty much of a joke. Chinas biggest tourist trapbeenthere seen it, thought it was a joke....Disneyland for martial arts. 



     Her *Occupation*:
 P/T master ( about to renew master trainer quals with AIF)..according to the AIF website it only takes less than 30 days to get qualified. 

*Licenced Security and Body guard.give me a break*

 ex-english teacher ..I believe this. Hell in China damn near all foreigners are English teachers. No way did you ever teach at a western university. 

*chinese gongfu teacher throughout China  *..Now there is a whopper! 

*writing dissertation on Chan Buddhism.like to see that*

     ex prof model / dancer  ..really? got any photos you can post?





      I have bold faced the one I think to pure BULL.......


----------



## MJS (Dec 11, 2004)

Well, I'm right there with ya Robert, as I'm a little confused about some things as well.   :idunno: 

One question that I found interesting is the 12 hr. 7 day/wk training sessions.  How does one find enough time in the day to do this??????????  Is it 12 hrs straight, broken up???  Sounds kind of difficult to do.   :idunno: 

Mike


----------



## MJS (Dec 11, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> No there _you_ go again with your assumptions. Who said the police weren't called???
> 
> 
> Actually, to be frank I think the guy is just a bit overzealous and plays a little harder than is responsible with kids. I did just check this with the sister and what it was a spar that got out of hand. The other guy started to get serious and started hitting too hard and putting a little more force into his holds than was called for. So spotting the gap , my student broke the hold  and landed a few counters to what followed until he got on his own submission and the guy called tap. Thankfully he had enough sense to admit defeat and leave it at that. Violence in everyday life is often a factor for many ppl, and although it could be a trite example, ( and considering the incident that followed ) I am proud nonetheless.
> ...



Sounds to me like the guy enjoys beating up on kids.  When teaching a child, the basics are the most important thing.  Is this guy a teacher??  If he isn't then he has no business sparring with anyone, because he obviously has no clue as to what hes doing.  Second, if he is a teacher, he is a poor one at that!!!

Mike


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 11, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> No there _you_ go again with your assumptions. Who said the police weren't called???
> 
> Blooming Lotus


 You failed to mention that in your original post. 
 So what did the police do?


----------



## Matt Stone (Dec 13, 2004)

Wow...  What a thread.

*Robert* - _wude_ is the Mandarin term that, I think, refers to "martial virtue" or some such thing.  Apparently the morality and ethics of the 12 year old beat the 24 year old...  That isn't "whooping his butt," but something else entirely.  Of course, where you and I come from, we scale things a little differently than most apparently...  :idunno: 

I'd like to address BL's curriculum vitae with some questions of my own...

*Medicine* - School of study and year of graduation, please.  What kind of medicine are you trained in, and how have you found time in your busy schedule, what with 12 hours of training a day, 7 days a week, to balance your travels, your internship, not to mention studying during medical school...

*Writing* - When you say "trained" in, how precisely have you been trained in writing?  I've taken some courses in high school and university.  Is this what you refer to?

*ninjutsu* - What school and who was your teacher?

*Xiaolin ( tcma) *snip* Last time you answered you said there were too many styles and teachers to mention.* - Comments along the lines of "too much to mention" have, in my experience, indicated either a non-existant history, or one rife with insignificant events that are "too much to mention."  Perhaps you mean that, with your extensive travels in China, you have had tea, discussed martial theory, or been introduced to figuratively countless numbers of people from whom you have learned a thing or two?  That could, certainly, account for "teachers" too numerous to mention.

What specific styles of CMA have you studied?  Being a CMAist myself, I'm curious how you could put in any meaningful training time with so much in your life.  Flitting from one teacher to another reminds me of a butterfly - alighting on each flower for only a moment, never really spending time to "know" each one fully... 

*IMA( qigongs)* - Same as above.  And what does your qigong training have to do with your ability to teach, or your ability to be truthful?  I was confused when you implied that Robert shouldn't question you since you'd done so much qigong...   :idunno:   

*WC,nth&sth shaolin* - That's one specific style, and two very abstract categorizations...  Please, more detail.

*considering Mt/mantis/bjj/more judo* - If you've studied so many worthy CMAs, why would you continue to flit from teacher/style to teacher/style?  Jack of all trades, master or none, eh?

*NZmmafghtacademy,Xiaolinwushuguan( notstudywushu!)* - I'm not sure what the NZ academy refers to, but I'll agree with Robert that the Shaolin guan (or would that more appropriately be pluralized, given the rise of several tourist temples that provide tours to foreigners who can then say they've "trained" in MA at Shaolin...?) claim means little.  Four hundred years ago, perhaps, but not today.  Especially when the temple publicly admits to having brought in TKD people to teach the monks how to fight...  Please...    

*Shifu shaolin discple,wushunot=shaolin!* - Is this English?  I have no idea what you are trying to say with this...   :idunno: 

*P/T master ( about to renew master trainer quals with AIF)..according to the AIF website it only takes less than 30 days to get qualified.* - What _is_ a P/T master?  What are the qualification requirements?

*Licenced Security and Body guard* - Licensed by whom and trained for said licensing how, precisely?

*ex-english teacher * - I taught English in Japan.  Can I claim "ex-English teacher" (note the capitalization of English as a proper noun), too? 

*chinese gongfu teacher throughout China* - As with all the other claims, place, time, duration, etc., please. 

*writing dissertation on Chan Buddhism* - How does this qualify you as anything?  I'm writing two books, several articles, and am working on the laundry right now...  I don't believe that makes me an author, a contributing writer, nor a dry cleaners, though.

*ex prof model / dancer* - "Ex" because you retired, or "ex" because you didn't get work?  My daughter is an aspiring actress and model, and with the auditions we attend I see *lots* of people who claim to *be* models and actors/actresses, but few that have every actually *done* anything...

I'll be waiting patiently for your detailed and qualifiable responses.

 :asian:


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 13, 2004)

Since this seems to be a thread about all the various claims of Blooming Lotus, I would like some clarification on the claims she makes about ninjutsu.

BL, 
In this post you state,



> And I have had contact with Hatsumi Sensei, gone over his site, and spoken to several of his students operating schools here in Australia.



When have you had contact with Hatsumi? He has not been to Australia in ages and you never seem to mention going to Japan. And what site are you referring to? Hatsumi does not have an internet site, nor is there an official Bujinkan one.

Who are you training under and for how long? Who were the students you said you talked to? In another post you said that ninjutsu was going to be the main art you study. It would be interesting to see who you were training under.


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 13, 2004)

Matt, 

 Your right Wude= pron. woo-du or butoku in Japanese refers to martial virtue.
 Sorry I have a hard time trying to figure out whther certain folks just can't spell or they are trying to use a foreign language.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello?   Echo ... echo...echo...echo...

 Hm.... still no firmly answered questions.


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 13, 2004)

Matt Stone said:
			
		

> *Xiaolin ( tcma) *snip* Last time you answered you said there were too many styles and teachers to mention.* - Comments along the lines of "too much to mention" have, in my experience, indicated either a non-existant history, or one rife with insignificant events that are "too much to mention." Perhaps you mean that, with your extensive travels in China, you have had tea, discussed martial theory, or been introduced to figuratively countless numbers of people from whom you have learned a thing or two? That could, certainly, account for "teachers" too numerous to mention.
> 
> What specific styles of CMA have you studied? Being a CMAist myself, I'm curious how you could put in any meaningful training time with so much in your life. Flitting from one teacher to another reminds me of a butterfly - alighting on each flower for only a moment, never really spending time to "know" each one fully...
> 
> :asian:


   Matt, 

   What is it they say over here.........."less is more". 
   I believe that is a chuan buddhist saying as well. 
 Blooming Lotus claim dont really surprise me that much since I have run into her kind here in Japan as well as China. A lot of westerners that come to Asia get it in their head they what they do here has never been done before. I call it the Marco Polo effect.they think they are the first to set foot on Asian soil, and their accomplishments are ground breaking so when they go back to their home country they try to perpetuate that myth to the nth degree by blowing anything they waaaaaay out of proportion.

 If they shook hands with a famous ma teacher that all of a suddenly becomes I was a personal student, if they get a compliment from their teacher like you trained hard today it translates into XXXXX famous teacher said I was the best they have seen when they relay the story to others. 

 When I first saw the Shaolin Temple I was really disappointed. I stepped off the bus and was immediately hounded by no less than half a dozen people claiming to be masters of Shaolin kungfu and they would teach me the real Shaolin style. Upon arriving at the actual temple there were priests who basically there to perform for the tourists. 

 I dont doubt Blooming Lotus went to China, not a big deal really. After reading her posts on training, her view points on MA, TCM, etc.I seriously doubt she has the training she claims. It would seem I am not the only one that thinks so since she was booted off the Kungfu forum.


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 13, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Hello?   Echo ... echo...echo...echo...
> 
> Hm.... still no firmly answered questions.


 
 Hey....it takes time to research & make up answers that sound legit. :lol:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 13, 2004)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Hey....it takes time to research & make up answers that sound legit. :lol:


 Oh, you're right.  What would you say, about ... 12 hours per day?


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 13, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Oh, you're right.  What would you say, about ... 12 hours per day?








 With some of the things that have been claimed I would say more....much more.


----------



## Matt Stone (Dec 13, 2004)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> I dont doubt Blooming Lotus went to China, not a big deal really. After reading her posts on training, her view points on MA, TCM, etc.I seriously doubt she has the training she claims. It would seem I am not the only one that thinks so since she was booted off the Kungfu forum.



I was going to schedule a trip to Shaolin myself, out of curiosity to see the place, take a few interesting pictures to add to my "interesting places" scrapbook (I have a picture of myself in a North Korea mine field!), but once I found not one, but no less than 3 different groups who all claim to be selling tours to Shaolin for "authentic" martial arts training, I realized it was just a fantasy to think that training at Shaolin was a reality in this day and age.

Then, of course, there was the press release where the Shaolin abbot said he was importing TKD teachers to help teach the monks how to fight...    

For about $3000 US, *anybody* can go to Shaolin, train, and walk away after a month saying they've "trained" at Shaolin.

Whatever.

As for the rest of her posts, what I've read anyway, it smacks more of questionable history than anything else.  The mental picture I have is of a caucasian woman, nearly rail thin, hair in a long, unkempt queue, with a bent toward crystals, New Age-ism, unicorns, and fantasy roleplaying games...  A college student gone bad with an inflated view of what she is really accomplishing.  "Marco Polo" is a good visual too.

Whatever (again).


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 13, 2004)

Matt Stone said:
			
		

> I was going to schedule a trip to Shaolin myself, out of curiosity to see the place, take a few interesting pictures to add to my "interesting places" scrapbook
> 
> 1) (I have a picture of myself in a North Korea mine field!), but once I found not one, but no less than 3 different groups who all claim to be selling tours to Shaolin for "authentic" martial arts training, I realized it was just a fantasy to think that training at Shaolin was a reality in this day and age.
> 
> ...



   1)[font=&quot]      [/font]that is just too Kool!

   2)[font=&quot]      [/font]Groan 

   3)[font=&quot]      [/font]That much?! Bloody hell! What a waste of good money.

   4)[font=&quot]      [/font]I was thinking pretty close to the same thing, plus short, drifts from one job to another.


----------



## jibran (Dec 13, 2004)

Blooming Lotus,
 I know that we've all been a little mean, so here is a little consolation prize.
 Hope you like it,
 Jibran


----------



## MJS (Dec 13, 2004)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Hey....it takes time to research & make up answers that sound legit. :lol:



And to date....I'm still waiting for an answer to my question to her regarding the 12hr day/7 day week sessions.  Something tells me that we're gonna be waiting a looooooooooooooooooong time.  Hmmm...correct me if I'm wrong Robert, but isn't this very similar to another thread where we were trying to find out answers about Tew??  And seeing how we never got any answers there, I highly doubt we will here.

Mike


----------



## MJS (Dec 13, 2004)

jibran said:
			
		

> Blooming Lotus,
> I know that we've all been a little mean, so here is a little consolation prize.
> Hope you like it,
> Jibran



 :lool: 

Thats excellent!!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 13, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> And to date....I'm still waiting for an answer to my question to her regarding the 12hr day/7 day week sessions. Something tells me that we're gonna be waiting a looooooooooooooooooong time. Hmmm...correct me if I'm wrong Robert, but isn't this very similar to another thread where we were trying to find out answers about Tew?? And seeing how we never got any answers there, I highly doubt we will here.
> 
> Mike


 Let's put it this way..........I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 13, 2004)

Come on guys, would you answer after two pages of the questions you asked?  Pretty hostile tone also.  I am interested in seeing if you BL, will in fact answer them?  It would go a long way to establishing your credibility if you actually did answer each question specifically, and deflect this continuing on this thread and others.

 I would encourage the rest of the posters to allow BL the opportunity for a detailed answer to the entire bill of charges before attempting to pick any nits.  Lets see what BL has to say, given the opportunity to answer these specific questions.  It would help in the long run if this thread could be referred to by BL whenever credibility issues are raised, as having given a Curriculum Vitae already.

 -Michael


----------



## jibran (Dec 13, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Pretty hostile tone also.


 Don't look at me, all I did was give a present.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 13, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Lets see what BL has to say, given the opportunity to answer these specific questions. It would help in the long run if this thread could be referred to by BL whenever credibility issues are raised, as having given a Curriculum Vitae already.
> 
> -Michael


 Yes, Sir.  I do always root for the underdog and anxiously await BL to answer, so I will now wait in silence for her responses.

 :asian:G


----------



## clfsean (Dec 13, 2004)

Given past experience with BL on other forums (just as a bystander)... I'm with Robert... no breath holding here... :uhyeah: 

But we could all be in for a suprise... who knows...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 13, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Come on guys, would you answer after two pages of the questions you asked?  Pretty hostile tone also.  I am interested in seeing if you BL, will in fact answer them?  It would go a long way to establishing your credibility if you actually did answer each question specifically, and deflect this continuing on this thread and others.
> 
> I would encourage the rest of the posters to allow BL the opportunity for a detailed answer to the entire bill of charges before attempting to pick any nits.  Lets see what BL has to say, given the opportunity to answer these specific questions.  It would help in the long run if this thread could be referred to by BL whenever credibility issues are raised, as having given a Curriculum Vitae already.
> 
> -Michael



Well said Sir!  :asian:  I'm glad someone stepped in.  :asian:


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 13, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Blooming Lotus, I am confounded with your posts. Trying to keep track of claims of glory are dizzying for me. Did you not post in another thread that you hold no rank? How is it, then, that you are a teacher?
> 
> Thanks.


_What _glory Shelusa????  Do you not that despite all my experince and work and training etc, I still don't have a title and according to many I still s*ck anyway.  
Bu dong............

How am I a teacher???/  What a stoopid question.  Obviously my employers just see something ( like a cv and my walking my talk and displaying my skill ( which btw : I still think is quite yiban ban )  ?????  ) that you miss.  I don't care anyway............  the whole querying my firbes are getting old and tired.  
Busy...........

later
Blooming Lotus


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 13, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Come on guys, would you answer after two pages of the questions you asked? Pretty hostile tone also. I am interested in seeing if you BL, will in fact answer them? It would go a long way to establishing your credibility if you actually did answer each question specifically, and deflect this continuing on this thread and others.
> 
> I would encourage the rest of the posters to allow BL the opportunity for a detailed answer to the entire bill of charges before attempting to pick any nits. Lets see what BL has to say, given the opportunity to answer these specific questions. It would help in the long run if this thread could be referred to by BL whenever credibility issues are raised, as having given a Curriculum Vitae already.
> 
> -Michael


I'm flattered really and chers for the support and patience on that one, but I am so busy I casn barely stop to sctrach myself let alone read the entirity of posts with the questions you want me to answer and quite frankly lmfao...........    I _will _be back to read an answer all queries bit you'll just have to bare with me.

 still laughing ol.........  

Blooming Lotus


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 13, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> _What _glory Shelusa???? Do you not that despite all my experince and work and training etc, I still don't have a title and according to many I still s*ck anyway.
> Bu dong............
> 
> How am I a teacher???/ What a stoopid question. Obviously my employers just see something ( like a cv and my walking my talk and displaying my skill ( which btw : I still think is quite yiban ban ) ????? ) that you miss. I don't care anyway............ the whole querying my firbes are getting old and tired.
> ...


 Ya know BL I think I am one of the very few folks on this board that actually speaks Chinese. Dont ya think you are being kind of rude by throwing in little Chinese gambits every other sentence? I would bet dollars to donuts your Chinese sucks as bad as your MA resume.... If you want to go at it in Chinese I am more than happy to step up to the plate and blast you into the cheap seats..pack your oxygen

    Dau ke dau feichang dau!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 13, 2004)

you know Rouuse,

despite having a native chinese fiance , my chinese is probaby worse than you think, because I have no idea what you're saying in that last line!!

As for blowing smoke, I still don't know what claims I'm answering but patience is a virtue.  Cultivate it and I'll be back when I can.

BL


----------



## Matt Stone (Dec 13, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> despite having a native chinese fiance , my chinese is probaby worse than you think, because I have no idea what you're saying in that last line!!



Then, if your Chinese is so poor, why do you continue to use it?  I speak a (very) little Japanese, but you don't see me peppering my English responses with it in a vain attempt to appear cultured, educated, or somehow better able to respond regarding MA discussion...



> As for blowing smoke, I still don't know what claims I'm answering but patience is a virtue.  Cultivate it and I'll be back when I can.



Please, refer to this post, #24 of this thread.  Please, start with answering those questions, and I'm sure it will go a long way toward better supporting your _martial arts_, not to mention your academic, CV.

Patience is something I have an abundant supply of.  However, given that it is incumbant upon you to substantiate the claims you make (or forever be haunted by those who question their legitimacy), I somehow doubt neither I nor others will wait forever.  If you want people to accept what you claim as your background, and for them to move on from there and cease questioning you about the validity of your tales, you'll do well to respond more quickly than you imply.

Or not.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 13, 2004)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> You are not alone.
> I can't keep track which art she is training in.....I am sure her explanation will just as straightforward as all the rest of her replies to questions about her training and credentials.
> 
> Lets see thus far Blooming Lotus has claimed she is trained in the following:
> ...


 :idunno:   go figure what passes as a shifdu these days..  I guess 15 yrs in some towns 'll do it just nicely ha   

Blooming Lotus


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 13, 2004)

Matt Stone said:
			
		

> Then, if your Chinese is so poor, why do you continue to use it? Because it's part of my everyday language spaz!!    Sorry but sometimes I just think in chinese.
> 
> Please, refer to this post, #24 of this thread. Please, start with answering those questions, and I'm sure it will go a long way toward better supporting your _martial arts_, not to mention your academic, CV.
> 
> ...


Blooming Lotus


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 13, 2004)

Her *Occupation*:
  P/T master ( about to renew master trainer quals with AIF)..according to the AIF website it only takes less than 30 days to get qualified. 


> 30 days sounds a little quick, though they are renewing my own quals ( accumulated over 13 yrs though expired ) in 7 weeks.....I do think it's soonish, but they have awesome instrucutors with a string of degrees and have the best name in the industry in australia ( even over unis and other specialty colleges)........ it'll do me nicely thx..not a noob....just an old hat looking for an update.


 AIF's own website said 30 days.....I checked. 
 According to most Fitness Courses and Regs people need to keep up so many credits every 2 years to keep their certificates up to date. 
 I know this because I have 2 quals from 2 different places.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 13, 2004)

Matt Stone said:
			
		

> Wow... What a thread.
> 
> *Robert* - _wude_ is the Mandarin term that, I think, refers to "martial virtue" or some such thing. Apparently the morality and ethics of the 12 year old beat the 24 year old... That isn't "whooping his butt," but something else entirely. Of course, where you and I come from, we scale things a little differently than most apparently... :idunno:
> 
> ...


look ...this post is sooo pedantiacally overzealous and just ott irrelevant, the only question I'm even going to attempt to answer is on wude...wude is martial morales and if you have none, this may be a perfect opportunity to iunvestigate the meaning and practice...... it goes something along the lines of integriry , honesty, hard slog and compasson......... by my notes anyway..rthough i be confused so just don't push your luck while yur aggression's blaring or I feel you may just not get far. Duibuqi, while you approach like that, I gain nothing out of any such exchange so I  couldn't care less really .  Sorry.......  learn some respect.......  or don't........  again...don't care.

cheers..... 

Blooming Lotus


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 13, 2004)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Her *Occupation*:
> P/T master ( about to renew master trainer quals with AIF)..according to the AIF website it only takes less than 30 days to get qualified.
> 
> AIF's own website said 30 days.....I checked.
> ...


You are soo obseesed but meiwenti , I get it all the time.  As for AIF, they offer all sorts of courses and qualifications, check again!!!! ( looking under " master fitness trainers" cert ,might be a good start. 0  I  did offeryour enquiries though so biting tongue and being co-operative......  


tongues in cheek already, so if you want a reply, choose  your words carefully.


Take care and train hard
Blooming lotus


----------



## Matt Stone (Dec 13, 2004)

Damned by her own words, I'd say...

Wasn't it said earlier that you are a mother as well?  How did you execute a 4 am to 9pm day traveling across China, training in martial arts, all with a child in tow?

If your English grades are so impressive in New Zealand, apparently obtaining such high grades is a common thing.  Given your inability to spell worth a damn, I'd say your grades were mailed to the wrong post box...

Further, if your Chinese is as bad as you admit, how can you manage to think in a language you can't converse in?

And falling to the level of name calling...  Perhaps more qigong is in order to bring your morals (nor _morales_) and ethics back up a notch.

I cry "bullshido."  Fraud, fake, huckster, and liar.  She That Misrepresents The Facts (or STMTF for short).

It's always fun to watch them hang themselves...    

And just a tidbit other, I've been doing CMA for 19 years now, and am not yet a "sifu."  Always a good thing to research something before you start making offhand comments in an insulting manner.  It wasn't even a decent try...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 13, 2004)

Ladies and Gentlemen,
  The circus has gone on long enough.  There are enough holes in this story that even my own normal patience is gone.  Based on an extensive discussion among the members of the MartialTalk Administration team, and the Martial Talk Steering Board, of the comments made publicly, as well as information received from several other forums, Ms. Lotus' membership here has been revoked.

MartialTalk is a forum for the friendly discussion of the arts. To preserve that friendly environment, disruptive influences are not welcome, and will be removed after careful and deliberate consideration by our staff.

At this point, the matter is ended.  Please drop it, and move on.

Thank you,
- MartialTalk Administration Team-


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 14, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> You are soo obseesed but meiwenti , I get it all the time. As for AIF, they offer all sorts of courses and qualifications, check again!!!! ( looking under " master fitness trainers" cert ,might be a good start. 0  I  did offeryour enquiries though so biting tongue and being co-operative......
> 
> 
> tongues in cheek already, so if you want a reply, choose  your words carefully.
> ...


 From this website

http://www.aif.edu.au/system.html


> *Master Trainer in 30 days! *- "Impossible" say the traditionalists.                But it's not impossible, because the unique AIF Integrated Training                System uses specially developed accelerated easy learning techniques.                The AIF Master Trainer program has only 27 required contact days,                or 12 for Group Exercise Instructor. So it is possible to complete                this program full-time in just 6-8 weeks, or you could choose to                spread these days out on a part-time basis over a 3 or 6 month period                attending either on weekends, or week-day evenings.


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 14, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> The circus has gone on long enough. There are enough holes in this story that even my own normal patience is gone. Based on an extensive discussion among the members of the MartialTalk Administration team, and the Martial Talk Steering Board, of the comments made publicly, as well as information received from several other forums, Ms. Lotus' membership here has been revoked.
> 
> MartialTalk is a forum for the friendly discussion of the arts. To preserve that friendly environment, disruptive influences are not welcome, and will be removed after careful and deliberate consideration by our staff.
> ...


 
 Sorry, didn't see the notice.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2004)

A suggestion... to close and lock this thread.  :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry, thought I did.  Oversite fixed.


----------

